# no ACPI LID event in 2.6.32 - [solved in 2.6.34]

## mikegpitt

I just upgraded to the 2.6.32-tuxonice kernel today, and I'm not getting any ACPI lid events.  The button module is loaded, and it looks like the system is aware of the LID0 button:

```
$ dmesg | grep ACPI| grep LID

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

$ lsmod | grep button

button                  3542  1 i915
```

2.6.31 and earlier has no problem...  Is anyone else having this problem?Last edited by mikegpitt on Wed Jul 28, 2010 3:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bssteph

I appear to be in the same boat. In 2.6.32, the only events I could get (as displayed by acpid or by /proc/acpi/events) were the brightness up/down keys on my laptop. In 2.6.31, I have the works: wireless kill switch, lid, AC unplug, sleep button, etc.

I've tried playing around with ACPI options in the kernel, netlink, even randomly enabling/disabling things I hadn't before. Tried this as well, no luck: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14667. Pretty much willing to try just about anything at this point. All of the driver items show up in dmesg, just no events.Last edited by bssteph on Tue Jan 19, 2010 5:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mikegpitt

Just today I did some searching on this and found a few threads, including yours:

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=512958

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14735

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14667

It looks to definitely be related to a regression in the kernel acpi codebase.  I'm hoping 2.6.33 fixes the issue.  Right now I'm on 2.6.31 still, since lid events are pretty much essential on a laptop!

----------

## bssteph

So it turns out I mis-reverted, when I said I tried the suggestion at that URL. Reverting the following patch seems to have worked for me: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux%2Fkernel%2Fgit%2Ftorvalds%2Flinux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff_plain;h=6a63b06f3c494cc87eade97f081300bda60acec7.

----------

## mikegpitt

 *bssteph wrote:*   

> So it turns out I mis-reverted, when I said I tried the suggestion at that URL. Reverting the following patch seems to have worked for me: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux%2Fkernel%2Fgit%2Ftorvalds%2Flinux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff_plain;h=6a63b06f3c494cc87eade97f081300bda60acec7.

 Do you know if the reverted patch will make it into the 2.6.33 kernel?

----------

## bssteph

No idea, most I know is that the bug report that has the comment suggesting to revert the patch is assigned to a developer.

----------

## mikegpitt

The problem still exists in 2.6.33.  I decided to try it out even though the bug was still open.  Maybe one of these days I'll be able to upgrade from 2.6.31   :Confused: 

----------

## mikegpitt

I finally upgraded to a 2.6.34 kernel and as expected this issue has been resolved...

----------

